# PAS Western Salon 2003



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its been a very stressful and hectic week but its finally over. The Silvia Owners Club of Western Australia took out 'Perths Hottest Club' award for the second year running. The other good news was that we finally got my car finished before the show - 10 hours before to be exact.
I can tell you its a bit stressful when you have the entire rear drivetrain and exhaust off your car and half a bodykit 1 day before a major car show!
Pictures of the show and my car will follow in the next few days.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Bigger versions here
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00512.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00514.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00515.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00519.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00528.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00531.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00521.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/DSC00532.JPG
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2003-10-18and19-PASWesternSalon/Cars/CarsSet3/dsc00716.jpg


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Part listing includes:

Exterior:
C-West front bar
Vertex rear bar
Vertex side skirts
Wise Sports widebody front fenders
Shaved boot
Tinted front indicators
BMW 2003 series 5 side indicators
Custom vinyl 'Pivot' graphics in orange and chrome

Wheels:
GMAX 17x8 front 17x9 rear with toyo trampio tpg 225 front, 235 rear
Custom machined 5 stud wheel hubs

Interior:
Full custom retrim in black and bone
Momo race steering wheel retrimmed
Skyline R33 seats with welded support rods
Checkerplate floor mats
Pivot Gekko Tach with shift light
Pivot Gekko Boost gauge
Pivot Gekko Water temp gauge
Pivot Starter switch
Pivot headlight controller
Pivot Speed meter
Blitz turbo timer
Leather gear boot
Momo super turismo pedals
custom ali gear knob

Engine/Driveline:
1992 SR20DET 1998cc
Pivot Super Earth
Custom 700x300x80 intercooler
3" stainless polished piping
Turbosmart bleed valve
Simota pod filter
GFB Blow off valve
Exe Altair 3" exhaust with hi flow cat and front pipe
2500lbs ceramic button clutch
Factory 5sp gearbox and LSD

Suspension:
Whiteline strut tower brace
KYB SR 'Special' shocks and Blitz springs all corners

Stereo:
Clarion cd head unit
MB Quart reference splits
Alpine 12" S series sub
Clarion 4 channel amp


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks - ill see if i can get some better pictures showing off the kit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)




----------

